# trouble abroad



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

ITV meridian region

Following expats abroad all over the world


----------



## mickw (Jun 13, 2011)

lol, a guy with a ten bedroom villa that hasnt worked for six admits he has an ego!! REALLY ,,, Downsize and get out of debt
:juggle:


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

mickw said:


> lol, a guy with a ten bedroom villa that hasnt worked for six admits he has an ego!! REALLY ,,, Downsize and get out of debt
> :juggle:


yes so far i see nothing that is about being abroad these events could have happened anywhere. \will hold back judgement untill later


----------



## mickw (Jun 13, 2011)

cambio said:


> yes so far i see nothing that is about being abroad these events could have happened anywhere. \will hold back judgement untill later


i agree, i was being mildly sarcastic,, Bloody media making the worst of it..times arent great anywhere yet 6 years ago they were promoting paradise all over.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

mickw said:


> i agree, i was being mildly sarcastic,, Bloody media making the worst of it..times arent great anywhere yet 6 years ago they were promoting paradise all over.


and apparently there has never been rain like it either


----------



## mickw (Jun 13, 2011)

cambio said:


> and apparently there has never been rain like it either


or snow!!! The tv company really did find some extreme characters here. a £1m gambler,ego driven ex pop star and a guy that hit good times through 1 buisness deal and thought he could do it again in a foreign country after sinking all his money into it,,,, brains left on the plane.


----------

